# Dead Fish



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

I found one of my red zebras floating all covered with fuzz this morning -:rip: she was the one who grew so quickly and was twice the size of the rest. She was also the mean one.. Im not sure what happened to her - she was swimming around chasing everyone as usual last night when I turned off the lights. I just tested the water yesterday - ammonia and nitrites were zero - the nitrates were kinda high (around 80) but didnt stay that way long enough to kill anyone.. guess her meaness got the best of her..:roll:


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Sorry peach. Sometimes things just happen.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Sorry to hear about that Georgia Peach :rip:


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

thanks.. I guess instead of her stressing out the other fish, she stressed herself out chasing them!


----------



## tromeokid (Mar 8, 2006)

i bought two for my 5 gallon office tank and the very next morning one was completly gone! no body behind the rock, under the sand, behind my desk NOTHING!!!they were both a bit small but not small enough to get sucked into the filter. also the one that was till alive was way too small to gobble up every bit of the missing one... i still have no idea what could have happened to it! i kept the other one alone for a week and bought two more. she chased the other two around for a good week keeping them both in the corner. now they seem to get along well but she still chases them around a bit


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

if you dont have anything for them to hide in and behind, the one chasing them will stress them to death..


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

sorry to hear that Peach, i forgot to mention my labs are trained in the martial arts of japanese 

Warmer weather coming, your gonna need more fish!


----------



## tromeokid (Mar 8, 2006)

Georgia Peach said:


> if you dont have anything for them to hide in and behind, the one chasing them will stress them to death..


 yes, they have hiding spots. they get along much better now and i do see each one kind of chasing each other every now and then. not just one alwasy chasing the others. almost like tag but they seem happy now...then again. what is happy to a fish? i thought my balas were learning all kinds of cool things swimming around each other. come to find out they just had ich and were bubbing against each other!! there ok now!


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

MalawianPro said:


> sorry to hear that Peach, i forgot to mention my labs are trained in the martial arts of japanese
> 
> Warmer weather coming, your gonna need more fish!


LOL MP, I think I did see one of those labs drop kick a zebra earlier today.. LOL


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

> i bought two for my 5 gallon office tank


I think a 5 gallon tank is way too small for them.


----------



## Torpedo (Jan 23, 2006)

fishfreaks said:


> I think a 5 gallon tank is way too small for them.


:lol: 

i knew somebody wouldnt be able to resist telling him the tank is too small.

Sorry about the loss, Peach. 

If you want, Macon Pets gave me a Jack to nurse back to health. ive got her in an isolation tank until she heals up... she took a pretty good beating. Youre welcome to her once she is back to 100%


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

Torpedo said:


> :lol:
> 
> i knew somebody wouldnt be able to resist telling him the tank is too small.
> 
> ...


aww man, I wish I had a place for her! I love jacks! I appreciate the offer but I dont have a tank for her and she cant go in my 55 with my mbuna. 

When she is back in good health and if you still wanna give her away, check back with me though - things just might change!


----------



## Torpedo (Jan 23, 2006)

Shes got some fins still torn, but theyre growing back quickly. i discovered why she was so torn up... cause shes the meanest fish on the planet!!

she cant be kept with anything without picking a fight or bullying smaller fish!! my Jacks will nip at each other and give a short chase, but they've never locked jaws and went at it like this one did. if you want her, let me know... if not, shes going back to the store once shes healed up. i dont have room for her if shes going to be that aggressive.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

How big is she now??


----------



## Torpedo (Jan 23, 2006)

right at about 3"... but her meanstreak is a mile wide!


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

LOL - Let me know when you are ready to get rid of her.. I might get lucky and all of my ebay auctions sell - and a new tank mysteriously appear..... 

hehhehe


----------



## Torpedo (Jan 23, 2006)

at the rate shes going, she should be healed up by next week. ill let ya know.


----------



## Torpedo (Jan 23, 2006)

ok... you learn something new every day.

i can tell the sexes apart... but i had them identified wrong. what i thought was a female is a male and vice versa. this injured Jack is actually a Jack, not a Jill. thats why there was fighting... they were settling territory. You can put this guy with similar sized females and he's cool with it. you just cant mix him with other males.


----------

